# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  Wevolver, open hardware projects, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - wevolver.com

youtube.com/wevolver

vimeo.com/wevolver

facebook.com/WevolverApp

twitter.com/WevolverApp

linkedin.com/company/wevolver

Co-founder and CEO - Bram Geenen

Co-founder - Richard Hulskes

Projects and products:

InMoov, open-source 3D printable humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Worlds first humanoid Open Source 3D printed robot InMoov
June 24, 2014




> The InMoov robot is worlds first Open Source 3D printed humanoid size robot which you can 3D print yourself with a home 3D printer. The InMoov robot was created by Gael Langevin and is powered with Arduino boards. You can download the parts for the InMoov robot at Wevolver.com

----------


## Airicist

How does Wevolver work
August 8, 2014




> Short introduction on the way Wevolver works and how it can help you find or start great Open Hardware projects.

----------


## Airicist

The democratization of technology

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> The open source software movement has proven that creating and sharing in an open way sparks innovation, empowers developers and makes technology more accessible.
> Now it's time for innovation in open source hardware technology!
> 
> Projects shown: 
> - Ada Hand by Open Bionics
> - Ultimaker Original by Ultimaker
> - Hackberry by exiii
> - Life3D Capsule by Tristan Schoony
> - OpenROV V2.8 by OpenROV
> ...

----------

